# Neue Gilde ? Allianz seite



## Grimlos335 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
da ich nach einer etwas längeren pause wieder starten will
suche ich vielleicht gleich gesinnte dir mit mir nochmal von lvl 1 anfangen wollen
würde gerne allianz starten ! beim server  bin ich leidenschaftslos ;-)
vielleicht finden sich ja welchedie auch gleich einen namens vorschlag haben !
bis dann
ps: werde wohl einen zwerg pala tank machen


----------



## Grimlos335 (29. Dezember 2013)

oder gibt es eine gilde die auch neu gegründet worden ist
wo ich mit einsteigen kann ?


----------



## Eyora (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob unsere kleine Truppe deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. 
Aber wir haben vorgestern auf einem neuen Server neu angefangen. Sind allerdings eine kleine Gruppe, die gemeinsam ihre Charaktere hoch spielt.
Wenn du Anschluss suchst kannst du dich gerne Melden. Ich werde morgen Abend wieder online sein mein Char ist Vayora auch wenn sie auf dem Bild aussieht, als hätte sie sich gerade in die Hose gemacht. 

Wie gesagt kleine Sympatische Gruppe, die gerade neu angefangen hat. Du müsstest nur die ersten 30 Level aufholen, da wir ja schon angefangen haben... wobei wir uns eigentlich immer gegenseitig unterstützen. *kicher* Ich hab auch erst heute Angefangen...

Wenn du willst, meld dich einfach.  

P.S.: Wo ich gerade mein eigenes Profil sehe, wieso hat ein heute erstellter Char, bei dem ich nicht mal dran gedacht habe einen Titel aus zu wählen, als Grundeinstellung den Titel Jenkins?


----------



## Geroniax (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir dein Profil und deine Erfolge angeschaut die Titel vergeben. Hatte eine Vermutung und denke das man die so stehen lassen kann. Du hast den Erfolg "Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeroy" am 27.03.2009 errungen und das dürfte somit dein erster Erfolg gewesen sein der einen Titel vergibt. Vermutlich hast du deswegen diesen auch angegeben wenn du dir einen Charakter erstellst. Der zweite Erfolg mit Titel müsste dann "Weltenbummler" gewesen sein mit dem Titel "Der/die Entdecker/in" den du am 28.06.2009 erlangt hast.

Vom Alphabet hätte "der Entdecker" bzw. "die Entdeckerin" vor "Jenkins" kommen müssen, daher denke ich das der Zeitraum eine größere Rolle spielt.


----------



## Grimlos335 (30. Dezember 2013)

hallo
ich werde heute abend erst spät on sein
so gegen 0:00 uhr bist du dann auch da ?
wie sieht es mit morgen aus ?


----------



## Eyora (30. Dezember 2013)

Morgen ist ja Sylvester. Da spielt, glaube ich, keiner von uns. Ich wäre dann, erst am 2ten wieder online.

Aber wenn du bei meinem Char auf die Gilde klickst, siehst du ja auch die Namen der anderen. Ich sag denen bescheid. Heute Abend können zwei nicht, daher bleibt es bei max Level 30. Denn wir wollen soweit wie möglich immer zusammen Leveln. Das macht Laune und ist geselliger.

Ich frag heute Abend mal nach, wer morgen online ist, dann kann ich dir bescheid geben. Das einem aber auch immer die lästigen Feiertage in die Quere kommen.


----------

